# Tiny tree . . .



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2011)

Lying. This picture was taken in July I believe. Maybe August. It's not small by any measure but not huge in diameter. Yet, it'll make nearly perfect saw logs. Straight, no twist, no branches for the first 278' (well. . . . ) and even though the crown is in the stratosphere there'll be no wind shake I can almost guarantee. 

View from the east.
[attachment=601]

View from the west.
[attachment=602]

[attachment=603]
To give some perspective, that's me - I'm 7'5" tall. Wait, I get those numbers mixed up half the time, I'm 5'7" short. Still, the tree is large. You get the idea. 

Here's a look heaven-ward. 
[attachment=604]

The lumber I'll get out of this monster will go a long way in providing framing, beams, and interior paneling for an entire add-on, or a small house.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2011)

what kind of tree is it kevin? Are you going to cut and mill it? If you are please try to photo the process and share with us, I for one would love to see it all!


----------



## esmith (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice log. It should make great lumber. I think you meant 278", not 287'. No, I'm sure about that.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2011)

woodtickgreg said:


> what kind of tree is it kevin? . . .



You have to guess. But you have to guess correctly or else you'll hear that loud buzzer go off. 



esmith said:


> I think you meant 278", not 287'. No, I'm sure about that.



You mean you don't think it's nearly as long as a football field?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2011)

well I'm not a bark expert, my guess would be either oak or walnut? dunno wood probably should have been my guess don't make me call in the phinds:aggressive: Oh wait a minute you said framing paneling etc. now I'm sure it's dunno:yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 10, 2011)

Now that, is a monster for sure. Nature blows me away sometimes.


----------



## Daren (Dec 11, 2011)

So when/if you fell it will it lay down in that creek bed, or are there things I don't see in the picture that will hang it up ?


.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2011)

Laying it in the creek would be the better option. Any other way would destroy some number of those highly valuable ones that are densely populating the area . . . . 

[attachment=600]

Some are too small to take but they grow quick, and the situation is the same right across the creek. 


.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2011)

Black Walnut or Butternut...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Black Walnut or Butternut...



Don't I wish. On either count. 



.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Daniel said:
> 
> 
> > Black Walnut or Butternut...
> ...



Hmmm....

Ash?

(I would also guess Oak, but the oak I am used to is from Maine, and the ridges in the bark are a lot smaller than that...)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2011)

None of our oaks grow that tall and straight with no branches. 

This species grows to be among the largest in NA. Nothing like the Sequoia's of course, but they have been known to grow up to 100' tall and 5'+ in diameter. This is kind of interesting considering that the seed they sprout from are among the very smallest tree seeds in the plant kingdom. So small they literally float on air. 

Another interesting fact is that the tree is a favorite host to one of the largest insects on our continent. The tree and the bug are so connected with one another that they share the same name.

Here's the insect (it's a borer) they're quite beautiful . . . . 

[attachment=605]

The damage they can inflict upon the tree however is sometimes fatal to the tree.



.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2011)

That's a cottonwood????

Wow.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes you got it. 


.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2011)

we have huge cottonwood tree's right here on my street in suburbia. Didn't know they were any good for framing, but I have often wondered about that. the tree cutters around here have a hard time getting rid of them, they will happily bring you all you want. problem is storage of the lumber once milled, one tree like that could fill a 2 car garage. saw a cottonwood like that fall on a car once in a storm, totally flattened it.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2011)

Cottonwood is strong and light. It's excellent framing lumber. It's only weakness is that it cannot get wet. Rots fast. Stinks like the dickens when you saw it too. Doesn't bother me too much except some logs seem to be worse than others.

Makes beautiful paneling.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2011)

lol... cottonwood = poplar... we call poplar "Piss Maple" because of that smell.

That nastiness aside, I've got a good buddy that did all the cabinets in his kitchen with poplar. It looks beautiful. I was surprised...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2011)

Daniel said:


> cottonwood = poplar... ...



No, they aren't the same. The cottonwood in my picture is an Eastern Cottonwood. It's in the genus _populus_ but is it's own species, having several sub-species. 

Eastern Cottonwood looks nothing like any species of poplar.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2011)

I love this site. Knowledge = power, and learning new things means that I am still alive.

Thanks!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2011)

We also have lots of poplar around here, they to can get quite large in diameter, no smell when you mill it! they are used for pallet wood quite often. White wood and can have some brown streaks in it, I have also milled some that was curly, didn't see it until it was planed, what a pleasant surprise! nice for craft wood and painted trim, takes paint quite well, good for secondary wood like dresser frames etc. tulip poplar is the one you most often see in the big box stores I believe, can have green streaking.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 14, 2011)

I got here late. I would have said cottonwood...yea right. But seriously, I will take a pic of one I have in Chappel Hill. Not that tall, but man is it fat.

Robert


----------



## wade (Dec 14, 2011)

Im in Central Texas, and I sawed into a Cottonwood tree one time, and could not believe how bad of a smell it was. WoW!! It was really bad. Beware!!


----------



## Admin (Dec 18, 2011)

chippin-in said:


> Not that tall, but man is it fat. ...



Unless it's bigger than his saw can handle, a sawyer will take fat over tall almost always. Of course fat & tall is even better. Where's the pics of that fatty?


----------

